# Kostenfalle (Handy-)Rückruf



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

Kostenfalle Handy-Rückruf | RP ONLINE

Hier mal wieder ein Warnartikel vor Ping- und Lockanrufen.


> Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt jetzt vor so genannten Ping-Anrufen: Das Telefon klingelt kurz, ein unbeantworteter Anruf wird auf dem Display angezeigt. Wer glaubt, einen wichtigen Anruf verpasst zu haben, und zurückruft, ist schon in die Kostenfalle getappt. Bis zu 30 Euro kann ein Rückruf bei den teuren Telefonnummern kosten. Diese beginnen mit* 0479*[?????*], 0137 oder 0900





> Noch raffinierter ist das Tastendruckmodell: Im Verlauf eines Werbeanrufs wird der Angerufene verleitet, eine Tastenkombination zu drücken, etwa um einen versprochenen Preis abzurufen. Nach dem Tastendruck wird das Gespräch allerdings auf eine teure 0900er-Nummer umgeleitet. Das funktioniert auch, wenn der Nutzer zuvor seinen Telefonanschluss für derartige Nummern gesperrt hat.





> Die massenhaft versandten Ping-Anrufe stellen laut Bundesnetzagentur eine rechtswidrige Belästigung dar. Derartiger Rufnummern-Spam sollte deshalb der Bundesnetzagentur angezeigt werden, *die dann gegen die Betreiber vorgehen kann.*


Na dann. Was bedeutet hier eigentlich "rechtswidrig"?

Nach meiner Auffassung (und der Auffassung des Branchzenverbandes BITKOM) handelt es sich bei Pings mit Mehrwertnummern um Betrug. Demzufolge wäre bei jedem einzelnen Fall die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten. Da die Bundesnetzagentur das aber nicht entsprechend dem TKG tut, jedoch darauf hinweist, man habe ja schließlich als Privatperson die Möglichkeit, selbst aktiv zu werden und eine Anzeige zu erstatten, gehört der Hinweis auf diese Möglichkeit in jeden Bericht zu diesem Thema.

[ir]
Ist der wiederholte Verstoß der Bundesnetzagentur gegen TKG §67 eigentlich rechtswidrig?
[/ir]


---

(*)
# 04791 (Osterholz-Scharmbeck)
# 04792 (Worpswede)
# 04793 (Hambergen)
# 04794 (Worpswede-Ostersode)
# 04795 (Garlstedt)
# 04796 (Teufelsmoor)

Was zum Teufels(moor) ist damit gemeint?


----------

